# مشروع كامل لفيلا



## هاني علي 26 (11 مايو 2010)

مشروع فيلا كامل مخططات شيتات اكسل 

ارجو الرد بالصلاه علي نبينا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم

http://www.4shared.com/file/Kxo-UIEN/__online.html


----------



## هاني علي 26 (11 مايو 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/file/Kxo-UIEN/__online.html


----------



## khaldoon_2 (12 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين


----------



## khaldoon_2 (12 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمدواله واصحابه الطيبين الطاهرين


----------



## عمروصلاح (12 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين


جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## طالب العلم jordan (12 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلي على سييدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## zzaghal (12 مايو 2010)

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## kharrobi (12 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم وزد وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## السندباد المساحي (12 مايو 2010)

*اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين*​


----------



## أبو الجنادين (14 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين


----------



## mbakir88 (14 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## مدنيستى (15 مايو 2010)

*اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين*​


----------



## ابوعبدالرحمن44 (15 مايو 2010)

*اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين*​


----------



## do3a2 85 (15 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد كما باركت علي سيدنا ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد


----------



## وادي الحياة (15 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد طب القلوب ودواءها
وعافية الابدان وشفائها 
ونور الابصار وضيائها وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم​


----------



## التوأم (15 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلى على محمداً واصحاب محمد


----------



## eng solidad (15 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد سيد الخلق اجمعين


----------



## Nour Eldein (16 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
بارك الله فيك


----------



## alhayate10 (17 مايو 2010)

*اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين*​


----------



## asd09 (17 مايو 2010)

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم*


----------



## الماء سر الحياة (17 مايو 2010)

الهم صلي وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين


----------



## unarco (18 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد عدد خلقك ورضاء نفسك وزنة عرشك


----------



## المهندس رحم (18 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد كما صليت على ابراهم وآل ابراهيم


----------



## همسه احمد (19 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## بشرى السعد (19 مايو 2010)

*اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين*​


----------



## م احمد عيسي (19 مايو 2010)

zezodot قال:


> مشروع فيلا كامل مخططات شيتات اكسل
> 
> ارجو الرد بالصلاه علي نبينا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/Kxo-UIEN/__online.html


اللهم ماصلى على النبى
عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام
مشكور م zezodot على المشروع الجميل بس انا كنت عايز اعرف حاجه منك فى تصميمك للمشروع عن القواعد المشتركه كيفيه تم تصميمه اارجو الردعلى السؤال





جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## م الجراني (19 مايو 2010)

*اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين*​


----------



## هاني علي 26 (19 مايو 2010)

م احمد عيسي قال:


> اللهم ماصلى على النبى
> عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام
> مشكور م zezodot على المشروع الجميل بس انا كنت عايز اعرف حاجه منك فى تصميمك للمشروع عن القواعد المشتركه كيفيه تم تصميمه اارجو الردعلى السؤال
> 
> ...




يوجد برنامج اسمه d7 لمهندس مصري في السعوديه البرنامج بيعمل بطريقه working جربه برنامج ظريف جدا


----------



## emhm_70 (19 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلى على النبى


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (19 مايو 2010)

اللهــــم صلى و سلم و بارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (19 مايو 2010)

اللهـم صلى و سلم و بارك على سيدنا محمد أشرف الخلق اجمعين


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (19 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلى و سلم و بارك على الحبيب المصطفـى محمد ابن عبدالله , و ادخلنا معه الجنه يا رب العالمين


----------



## midoo_m86 (19 مايو 2010)

صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## frists2003 (20 مايو 2010)

صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى اله


----------



## نوال علي لؤي (20 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على الهادي المصطفى واله وصحبه اجمعين


----------



## م احمد عيسي (20 مايو 2010)

zezodot قال:


> يوجد برنامج اسمه d7 لمهندس مصري في السعوديه البرنامج بيعمل بطريقه working جربه برنامج ظريف جدا


طيب ممكن تدينى البرناتمج ده لأنه مش موجود فى الملف 
بعد كده فى sheet foting فى الملف ممكن تعرفنى استخدامه 
شكرا


----------



## هاني علي 26 (20 مايو 2010)

م احمد عيسي قال:


> طيب ممكن تدينى البرناتمج ده لأنه مش موجود فى الملف
> بعد كده فى sheet foting فى الملف ممكن تعرفنى استخدامه
> شكرا




البرنامج موجود في اللينك بس ادعيلنا 

http://www.4shared.com/file/nrzD35Uz/Design_of_RC.html


----------



## احمد ع الرازق (20 مايو 2010)

*اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين*
:28:​


----------



## م.عبد (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## عبد الله المالكي (20 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلي على محمد و آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم و آل إبراهيم وبارك على محمد و آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم و آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


----------



## م احمد عيسي (20 مايو 2010)

zezodot قال:


> البرنامج موجود في اللينك بس ادعيلنا
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/nrzd35uz/design_of_rc.html


ياااااارب يكرمك ويثبت خطاك 
ويجعلك من فاعلين الخير دائما وقاضين حوائج الناس


----------



## م احمد عيسي (20 مايو 2010)

اشكرك م *zezodot على مجهودك الرائع
لكن هذا البرنامج صعب التعامل 
يوجد فى الملف السابق للمشروع الكامل شيت اكسيل لحل الكمرات ممكن تقولى تعاملت عليه ازاى 
*


----------



## هاني علي 26 (20 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم المهندس احمد بالنسبه للبرنامج بسيط وسهل بس للاسف انا ماعنديش شرح ليه بس انت حاول تتعلم عليه انت بس بتدخل المتغيرات فيه وتختار نوع الجزء المراد تصميمه 
اما بخصوص الشيت بتاع الكمر انت بدخل العزوم وتفرض قطاع للكمر b;tوبتختار قطر التسسليح وبتختار fcu ; fy والشيت بيطلع عدد الاسياخ المطلوبه


----------



## معاد مغربي (20 مايو 2010)

*اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمدواله واصحابه الطيبين الطاهرين*​


----------



## معاد مغربي (20 مايو 2010)

*اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين*​


----------



## م احمد عيسي (20 مايو 2010)

zezodot قال:


> اخي الكريم المهندس احمد بالنسبه للبرنامج بسيط وسهل بس للاسف انا ماعنديش شرح ليه بس انت حاول تتعلم عليه انت بس بتدخل المتغيرات فيه وتختار نوع الجزء المراد تصميمه
> اما بخصوص الشيت بتاع الكمر انت بدخل العزوم وتفرض قطاع للكمر b;tوبتختار قطر التسسليح وبتختار fcu ; fy والشيت بيطلع عدد الاسياخ المطلوبه


تمام قوى وممتاز 
بس الشيت ده بيصمم R-sec 
ومش بيصمم L-sec & T- sec 
طيب افرض عندى كمره مستمره مش هينفع اصممها كده 
انا اسف تعبك خالص


----------



## هاني علي 26 (20 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم انت طبعا عارف ان r secبيعطي قطاع كبير واكثر امان لذالك انا اعتبرت كل الكمر هذا القطاع ولو فيه كمرا مستمره ايه المشكله اني اخد العزوم لكل باكيه في الكمر واصممها بالشيت


----------



## م احمد عيسي (20 مايو 2010)

zezodot قال:


> اخي الكريم انت طبعا عارف ان r secبيعطي قطاع كبير واكثر امان لذالك انا اعتبرت كل الكمر هذا القطاع ولو فيه كمرا مستمره ايه المشكله اني اخد العزوم لكل باكيه في الكمر واصممها بالشيت


طيب تمام قوى بس هل ينفع اسلم المشروع للمناقش بكمرات متصممه ب R.sec
طيب ازاى امال دراسه الكمرات درسناها ازاى انا معاك ان ال R.sec قطاع كبير بس ماينفعش لزم اظبط الحديد على الكمرات علشان ما أهدرش حديد 
بعد كده ممكن تقولى ازاى اصمم كمره طرفيه فى المشروع بتاعى 
المفروض انها هتدينى نموذجين فى نمذجه الكمرات


----------



## هاني علي 26 (21 مايو 2010)

انت عشان المشروع لازم تصمم اكثر من نموذج للكمر كله وانا عملت كده في مشروعي بس لما اتخرجت لاقيت معظم المهندسين بيصمموا بالطريقه ديه انا سالت في الموضوع ده قالولي لو عنك كمرا طرفيه مستمره بتبقي مقرفه في التنفيذ لو غيرت العمق في كل باكيه ثبت القطاع وحله علي اسياس r sec والفرق مش كتير اوي يعني انت كده كده بتسيف نفسك في التصميم و5 سم او اكتر مش هتفرق ياهندسه انت بتتعامل مع خرسانه مش دهب علي راي المهندس محمود زغلل


----------



## م احمد عيسي (21 مايو 2010)

zezodot قال:


> انت عشان المشروع لازم تصمم اكثر من نموذج للكمر كله وانا عملت كده في مشروعي بس لما اتخرجت لاقيت معظم المهندسين بيصمموا بالطريقه ديه انا سالت في الموضوع ده قالولي لو عنك كمرا طرفيه مستمره بتبقي مقرفه في التنفيذ لو غيرت العمق في كل باكيه ثبت القطاع وحله علي اسياس r sec والفرق مش كتير اوي يعني انت كده كده بتسيف نفسك في التصميم و5 سم او اكتر مش هتفرق ياهندسه انت بتتعامل مع خرسانه مش دهب علي راي المهندس محمود زغلل


طيب المناقش تفتكر هيقول ايه والله مش عارف طيب ما فيش عندك شيت يحل الكمرات 
بصراحه الشيت ده جميل وبسيط


----------



## eng_nano (21 مايو 2010)

thank u alot


----------



## هاني علي 26 (21 مايو 2010)

م احمد عيسي قال:


> طيب المناقش تفتكر هيقول ايه والله مش عارف طيب ما فيش عندك شيت يحل الكمرات
> بصراحه الشيت ده جميل وبسيط




اتفضل الشيت ده بيحل كل العناصر الانشائيه هيفيدك كتير بس قبل ما تستخدمه خليك عارف طريقه الحل اليدوي عشان المناقشه
http://www.4shared.com/file/_WxPVdH3/___.html


----------



## tareq. (21 مايو 2010)

الموضوع جميل ؤشكرا


----------



## tareq. (21 مايو 2010)

أريد صور للعبارات المائية بسرعة بليز


----------



## sarhn (21 مايو 2010)

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على شيدنا محمدالنبي وعلى آله الطاهرين واصحابه المنتجبين 
*


----------



## الصحناوى (21 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا


----------



## أبوحاتم الغمراوي (22 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sayed12 (22 مايو 2010)

مشكوووور


----------



## sayed12 (22 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلى على محمد


----------



## فيصل بوزي (22 مايو 2010)

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## صابر السيد صابر (22 مايو 2010)

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## اكرم كريم (22 مايو 2010)

*اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمدواله واصحابه الطيبين الطاهرين*​


----------



## engineer.medo43 (22 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد


----------



## h-z (22 مايو 2010)

مشكور جهدك أخي


----------



## أبوالفيصل. (22 مايو 2010)

صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## kemier (22 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد


----------



## محمودشمس (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزودك بالتقوي والعمل الصالح


----------



## FAYOUMWINDOW2000 (23 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد


----------



## علي منصور (23 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هاني علي 26 (23 مايو 2010)

وجزاكم كل الخير اتمني ان اكون وضعت شيء بسيط يقربني الي الله


----------



## ra7eeem (25 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد


----------



## ممدوح33 (25 مايو 2010)

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (25 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (29 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد بارك علي اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد


----------



## م عبدالعظيم نور (29 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد


----------



## ahmedmuftah (2 يونيو 2010)

يعطيكم الاف عافية ومشكورين


----------



## الباسل68 (2 يونيو 2010)

*اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين
اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين​*​


----------



## الباسل68 (2 يونيو 2010)

*اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه *​


----------



## ظل الياسمين (5 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اهله وصحبه اجميعن


----------



## الشوبكي اس (6 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وال سيدنا محمد


----------



## civil devel (6 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي على محمد


----------



## سهيل البابلي (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الهم صل وسلم على نبي الرحمه محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين


----------



## doha_4all (6 سبتمبر 2010)

صلى الله عليه و على اله و صحبه و سلم


----------



## عبدالوهاب القطعاني (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*اللهم صلي على سييدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*​


----------



## almohandesw (6 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
و بارك فيك


----------



## eng_noora (6 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على مبعوث العالمين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## نضال حيدر (6 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد و آل سيدنا محمد وصحبه الطييبين الطاهرين


----------



## abdoelhofy (6 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي علي النبي
و شكرا علي التصميم


----------



## wliommma (6 سبتمبر 2010)

صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (6 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن رابط أخر غير الفورشيرد لأنه لا يعمل عندى 

*اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد واله واصحابه الطيبين الطاهرين*


----------



## جلال طاهر (6 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد رسول الله وعلى اله وصحبة وسلم


----------



## م ابو صالحة (7 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## فتى سوريا (7 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى أله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## صالح التميمي (7 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ..............


----------



## منتصر عوض (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين*​


----------



## eng-ardweadary (7 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صل وسلم على حبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## hawkar1 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## المهندس عز (8 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد صلاة تحل بها العقد وتفرج بها الكرب وتزيل بها الضرروتهون بها علينا الامور الصعاب وترضيك وترضية وترضابها عنا يارب العالمين


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (9 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه


----------



## l..messi (9 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## l..messi (9 سبتمبر 2010)

لا إله إلا الله والحمد لله والله اكبر 
اللهم صلى على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
ماذا سيكون ردنا نحن المسلمون على خرق القران الكريم
:3:


----------



## المطمئنة (9 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد


----------



## essa-92 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

أتمنى لك التوفيق الدائم


----------



## essa-92 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد


----------



## bestmimo (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين*​


----------



## eng.noor78 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صل على محمد واله وصحبه الطيبين الطاهرين


----------



## mokh (10 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم اصلى على سيدنا محمد 
الف الف شكر يا هندسه


----------



## اكرم كريم (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمدواله واصحابه الطيبين الطاهرين*​


----------



## الباسل68 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين*​


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (11 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (11 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد


----------



## أحمد هنون (11 سبتمبر 2010)

الهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## krypton (11 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم انك سيمع مجيب


----------



## riahi fethi (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمدواله واصحابه الطيبين الطاهرين*​


----------



## عبدو1959 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين


----------



## Eng. Ammar (12 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلى على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وازواجه اجمعين


----------



## shan shaba (12 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمدواله واصحابه الطيبين الطاهرين*


----------



## هيمن عبدالله (12 سبتمبر 2010)

الهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمداً صلى الله علية وعلى اله وصحبة وسلم


----------



## مرمر88 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد صلي الله علية وسلم بعدد ما علمنا وما لم نعلم


----------



## بسام علي مجيد (12 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على نبينا الكريم واله الطيبين الطاهرين


----------



## جهاد سستم (14 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علىخير البشر


----------



## مؤيد الحلبي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيد الاولين والاخرين محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## hoshm (15 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين


----------



## صابر السيد صابر (18 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين


----------



## memoam (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين*


----------



## حسام الاشعل (18 سبتمبر 2010)

عليه الصلاة والسلام


----------



## أحمد شوقى زياد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا ونبينا محمدصلى الله عليه وسلم سيد الخلق اجمعين وبارك عليه يالله ياكريم 
اللهم ارحم المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات


----------



## hoiyemen (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين*


----------



## باسم متولى (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين*


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين*​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد واله واصحابه الطيبين الطاهرين*


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل اخي

ارجو اعادة رفعه من جديد


----------



## bright.engineer (19 سبتمبر 2010)

عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام


----------



## haytham_3amer (23 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين


----------



## سعيد حسين البهيدى (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ممتاز جدا جدا


----------



## صدام العرب (23 سبتمبر 2010)

عليه الصلاة والسلام


----------



## اسمهااان (23 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على الحبيب المصطفى محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين


----------



## عصام احمد على (23 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد


----------



## غسان الساعدي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## deraz2002 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيد الخلق محمد رسول الله.


----------



## osama emam 2010 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*اللهم صلى وسلم وزد وبارك على سيدنا محمد*


----------



## عرفه السيد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*للهم صلي على سيدنا محمدواله واصحابه الطيبين الطاهرين*


----------



## القافله (27 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين


----------



## motafa (27 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم صلى على نبينا محمد


----------



## vampirs (2 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام


----------



## odwan (2 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم صلي على النبي المصطفى وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
بارك الله فيكم ولكم كل شكر وتقدير


----------



## احمد الفاروقى (2 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا ومولانا محمد بعدد كل داء ودواء وبارك وسلم عليه وعلى اله فى الاولين والاخرين والملا الاعلى الى يوم الدين


----------



## ظفراوي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

صلى الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبة اجمعين


----------



## zozofath (9 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (27 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم صلي و سلم على محمد و ال محمد و اصحابه اجمعين


----------



## وعد مشرق (27 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين


----------



## وعد مشرق (27 أكتوبر 2010)

[اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين[/]


----------



## yaser Oryasso (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللهم صلي على سييدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*


----------



## eng sara fathy (28 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه اجمعين


----------



## ayman k (17 يناير 2011)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين


----------



## eng.sheto (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ودايما الي التقدم


----------



## م احمد عيسي (17 يناير 2011)

اللهم صلى و سلم وبارك عليك يا رسول الله علية افضل الصلاه و السلام


----------



## kandouli mohamed (17 يناير 2011)

اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين


----------



## motafa (17 يناير 2011)

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم


----------



## hassanctc (17 يناير 2011)

شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## jupa_pal (17 يناير 2011)

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
جزيت خيرا اخي


----------



## amromoustafa (17 يناير 2011)

الله صلي علي سيدنا محمد


----------



## msh_soul (17 يناير 2011)

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## eng_shuhemh2005 (17 يناير 2011)

اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين


----------



## مهندس مدني ربيع (17 يناير 2011)

*اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين*​


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## بسملة مأمون (18 يناير 2011)

عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام


----------



## حلاحنين (19 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين


----------



## mady78 (19 يناير 2011)

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين*​


----------



## mouhamed adel (19 يناير 2011)

*اللهم صلى وسلم وزد وبارك على سيدنا محمد*


----------



## مهندز عالبركه (19 يناير 2011)

اللهم صلى على النبى الهادى مشكور ياخى الكريم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## دلسبس (19 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور دام عطاؤك


----------



## يمامة (25 سبتمبر 2013)

الصلاه والسلااااااااااااااااااااااام علي نبينا وحبيبنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم


----------



## sammmmy (26 سبتمبر 2013)

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد​


----------



## msm2009 (26 سبتمبر 2013)

اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين


----------



## عمرو السمان (26 سبتمبر 2013)

hggsfgd geg


----------



## spook2013 (26 سبتمبر 2013)

اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين


----------



## مصطفى أبو أنس (26 سبتمبر 2013)

اللهم صل على سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد طب القلوب ودوائها وعافية الأبدان وشفائها ونور الأبصار وضيائها وعلى آله وصحبة الطيبين الطاهرين


----------

